# MAC, Sephora & Clinique Haul from Xmas!



## mellimello (Dec 27, 2006)

So I kind of went crazy when I went shopping yesterday (aka I was one of those crazy people who was at the mall at 6:30am lol) and when I mixed yesterday's haul with the stuff I got for Christmas... well I'm thinking I have enough makeup to last me for forever. Or at least until the Raquel Welch Icon collection comes out haha.

Anyway I'm like almost everyone else and thought Danse was nice, but not great. The only e/s I liked was Jete and Danse l/s was too much like Pink Maribu but pinker and with more silver in it. I didn't like any of the l/g at first glance but *temptalia* convinced me to get Pas-De-Deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't see the quad but it doesn't look like anything special so I'll pass on that.

Below are pics of my MAC & Sephora hauls including my new favorite toy, the Blockbuster Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got a new digital camera so if anyone knows anything about the Fuji FinePix  F20 SE and you can have any tips or shit, then feel free to share (please!!)







*Sephora*: Smashbox Swingin' Scene Ultimate Beauty Set, Cargo 10th Anniversary Set, Bare Escentuals Shake Your Tailfeather Set, Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer SPF 15 With Dermaxyl Complex, Cargo Aegean e/s,  Bare Minerals foundation in Fairly Light, Sephora Makeup Eraser Pen

*MAC*: Glissade & Lightscapade MSFs; VGVI, Classical & Red No. 5 l/s; Prestigious & Collection '06 l/g; Jete (pot), Woodwinked, Tempting, & Honey Lust e/s; Point Black LLL; Studio Finish Concealer Palette in Light; Studio Moistureblend in NW20; 2 foundation pumps.

*Clinique*: All About Eyes Rich, Colour Spree in All About Nude












And pretty much the best thing ever invented: The Sephora Blockbuster Palette! (lol I'm so nerdy for being so excited about this)






Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 27, 2006)

that huge Sephora palette looks amazing!!!  That's a freaking awesome haul


----------



## mellimello (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_that huge Sephora palette looks amazing!!!  That's a freaking awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The palette really isn't that big! I thought it was huge when I ordered it off the site but it's actually pretty small. The e/s are no bigger than a dime (well um a square one I guess lol) But I couldn't pass it up since it has like 62 e/s. How could I resist all that for $40?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& thank you!!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 27, 2006)

What an absolutely fantastic, huge haul.  I'm jealous.....enjoy all your new toys!


----------



## mellimello (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_What an absolutely fantastic, huge haul.  I'm jealous.....enjoy all your new toys!_

 
Thank you! I can't wait to play with it all


----------



## little teaser (Dec 27, 2006)

awesome stuff you got there, hope you enjoy!


----------



## juli (Dec 27, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## mellimello (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_awesome stuff you got there, hope you enjoy!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## mellimello (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too lol. It was well worth the $ imo!


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 28, 2006)

I am super jealous of your haul!  Especially the big palette. I'm very jealous


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 28, 2006)

Great haul! I completely agree with you about the Sephora blockbuster - I thought it was going to be HUGE and was very surprised when I opened it. But, it is way cool and I have been using it daily since Christmas. Sephora has definitely upgraded their shadow formulation.

And, I got Cargo Aegean too! The last one at my local Sephora. It is definitely a doppelganger for Parrot


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 28, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W!​


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 28, 2006)

great haul! 

i dont have the camera model like yours but i do own a Fuji camera. If you like taking lots of photos n u realise that you need more, press the little silver button on ur camera that has F on it, it'll take you to a menu and u want go to to Quality then go through the list and the lower you go, the more pics you get, but the quality is still good despite what the camera says!


----------



## mellimello (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_great haul! 

i dont have the camera model like yours but i do own a Fuji camera. If you like taking lots of photos n u realise that you need more, press the little silver button on ur camera that has F on it, it'll take you to a menu and u want go to to Quality then go through the list and the lower you go, the more pics you get, but the quality is still good despite what the camera says!_

 
Thanks! I've been tinkering with it and I love it so far, but I really really need a memory stick for it lol


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the Cargo 10th anniversary set too! I really love the bronzer and beach blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's totally awesome, I can't wait until the summer so I can get most use out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reverse lip liner is a bit light for my C35 skin but should be better since you are more fair...I really like the liquid powder as well, it makes your skin soooo smooth (even more than MACs primer). I haven't used the lip gloss duo yet, I'm thinking about giving it to a friend since I have too many lip glosses.


----------



## mellimello (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I have the Cargo 10th anniversary set too! I really love the bronzer and beach blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's totally awesome, I can't wait until the summer so I can get most use out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reverse lip liner is a bit light for my C35 skin but should be better since you are more fair...I really like the liquid powder as well, it makes your skin soooo smooth (even more than MACs primer). I haven't used the lip gloss duo yet, I'm thinking about giving it to a friend since I have too many lip glosses._

 
The liquid powder is amazing. I was worried it might be too dark on me but it actually works great and makes me look so glowy. I'm not a big fan of the reverse lipliner but I love everything else


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 31, 2006)

ur haul is amazing. im drooling seriously.


----------

